# Riley and Whyte pics



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Just wanted to share pictures of my babies. Well, they aren't babies but they're my babies. Whyte looks kinda yellowish in that one pic but he is really bright white, its so pretty in person.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Aww, they are both adorable. Love albinos and the nose on Riley is too cute!


----------



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

How sweet! Pictures of hedgies poking out of their sleeping bags always get me.


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

They've both got such cute faces, i just want to squeeze them, they look good enough to eat :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

such beautiful babies!!! (writes down names on hedgienapping list-shhhhhhhhhhhhhh)


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

Shetland that must be very long list by now!!! 

I'm afraid you'll have competition for Riley though; I'm going to get there first!


----------



## FiaSpice (Jan 16, 2009)

hedgielover said:


> Shetland that must be very long list by now!!!


That's what I was about to say!

krbshappy71, Whyte is just so cute in your first pic. I'm not big on albinos but in this one, he's the cutest I've seen.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

You are blessed to have such adorable hedgies


----------



## Mimosa (Aug 2, 2009)

Wow they are pretty ! I think Whyte is my favorite albino so far !


----------

